# Pillsbury Flaky Rolls



## Saltygreasybacon (Oct 23, 2005)

Would love to reproduce these wonderfull rolls (Pillsbury Flaky Rolls) the ones you buy in a pop open can and bake.  DW and I would love to make these at home.


----------



## Brianschef (Oct 24, 2005)

You can take a nice white bread dough and break it into very small balls the size of walnuts.  Roll them very thin and about 2" in diameter.  Then you can take either butter or butter favored Crisco(preferred)and dab it onto waxed paper the size of peas.  Then cut the peas into thirds, chill for 15 minutes in the freezer.  You will take one rolled out circle, place 3 of the pieces of chilled shortening or butter on this and then begin stacking about 3-4 high.  When you have made your total, then you will place these onto a cookie sheet and freeze over night.  In the morning, preheat the oven to 375 degrees F then bake for 10-12 minutes or until golden brown.


----------

